Ask HN: How to find profitable startup ideas? - __e__
======
r_singh
[https://paraschopra.com/blog/entrepreneurship/how-to-find-
st...](https://paraschopra.com/blog/entrepreneurship/how-to-find-startup-
ideas-that-make-money.htm)

[https://indiehackers.com](https://indiehackers.com)

[https://producthunt.com](https://producthunt.com)

------
tlb
Some resources:
[https://www.ycombinator.com/resources/#ideas](https://www.ycombinator.com/resources/#ideas)

